# 4/2/17.. muddy water pigs and....dress shoes??



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

made it out for a quick trip after the Sunday morning routine ...I was greeted as expected, by a high and muddy river, A small obstacle as far as I am concerned though . armed with a 3 inch black grub on a quarter ounce head I got to casting , within a few casts I quickly found a hefty 18 inch muddy River pig ..









... as I was fighting this fish and landing it, I heard some rustling in the brush behind me , I turned around to see eight "gentleman "approaching me,armed with surf rods, what looked to be 50 pound monofilament, suit coats, jeans and dress shoes...???? and the most bizarre rigs I have ever seen . they walked right up to me, admired my fish ,and stared at me in disbelief as I released it. As I was looking through my bag of tackle, three of these guys literally stood 12 inches away from me and started fishing. I stood up and turned around and started fishing again,mustering all my strength to find my filter and not say something. one of these guys stood so close to me that the sleeves on our jackets were literally touching each other... at that point, i stopped fishing, looked at him, sunglasses on, and just stared right at him with my best poker face.
I think he finally got the point and they walk down the bank about 20 feet and continue to fish.
















... i'm just gonna leave this here, you guys tell me what you think…


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

9Left said:


> armed with a 3 inch black grub on a quarter ounce head I got to casting


Hand poured jig? 


I don't think they were fishing Carl. Looks like they showed up for a photo shoot. 

9Left, man u amaze me...not sure there are conditions bad enough u couldn't pull a hawg out of! That is a BRUTE. Well done sir on the catch and keeping ur composure.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Great job on the dirty water fish-- but it looks like you were underdressed for the party 
I occasionally run into others that have no or little respect for personal space and boundaries, it can be a little frustrating at times.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Lol is that the Jonas brothers?

Nice fish


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

Looks like Beavis or Butthead. One of those two.


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

Dandy river pig!!!!!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

You would be crazy to fish with anything less than a surf rod. What if a catfish hit your bait?


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Didn't know the Yakuza fished...


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Absolutely hilarious ... the guy is smiling at ya


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

Soooooooo that's not normal river fishing attire? 

Nice piggie before the yakuza interrupted your trip.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

The pictures aren't all that clear, but it looks like a Johnny Cash tribute band to me.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Those guys were spooks ! Iv'e saw the around....CIA  Carl...Did they offer you any Medication????


----------



## MoeFishin (Feb 24, 2017)

Strange... very strange encounter.


----------



## fishin.accomplished (Apr 4, 2011)

I've had some interesting run-ins with groups of similar characters on the GMR.
One particular trip comes to mind where I ran into a group of asians wearing sports bras and flip flops....none were female.
By the end of my trip I had my own group of cheerleaders. Fish were on fire!
Hahahaha!


----------



## fishin.accomplished (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh yeah. Nice piggy


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

fishin.accomplished said:


> I've had some interesting run-ins with groups of similar characters on the GMR.
> I ran into a group of asians wearing sports bras and flip flops....none were female.


 I guess I won't be Fishing the GMR anytime soon.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> I guess I won't be Fishing the GMR anytime soon.


Yup me either,,,,,very dangerous...


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

This is one situation where you dont have to worry about posting a pic that might give away your location. Nobody will want to go there and fish by those dudes.

Nice fish though!!


----------



## gLoomisSR781 (Aug 8, 2012)

Great fish! The things that happen down at the river just get more and more bazaar every year, quite an eclectic crowd it attracts LoL


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks fellas! crazy day for sure!


----------



## gLoomisSR781 (Aug 8, 2012)

Since I 99% of the time night fish I open carry down there now and have been for the past year or so, there can be some "questionable" people down there more than some may admit


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Hell of a fish bud! I'll try to give you the same attention the next time I'm in your audience. Lol I feel betrayed.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Cat Mangler said:


> Hell of a fish bud! I'll try to give you the same attention the next time I'm in your audience. Lol I feel betrayed.


Yup he's betrayed is all.....


----------



## bellbrookbass (Sep 20, 2013)

Nice fish! Was there a camera crew filming your reaction to this gang showing up? Had to be a stunt or prank is the only thing that makes sense. Too funny.


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

Did you ask to see their licenses?


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice Fish and I completely sympathize - but until Anglers learn to "brief" others (regardless of nationality ) of common fishing etiquette and personal space they will continue to walk all over you whether inadvertently or not.
Ps.. you handled yourself like a true gentleman kudos


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Garyoutlaw77 said:


> Nice Fish and I completely sympathize - but until Anglers learn to "brief" others (regardless of nationality ) of common fishing etiquette and personal space they will continue to walk all over you whether inadvertently or not


That's something their mother should have taught them at age 2. Not our responsibility teach grown men manners.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

maybe they learned to fish on the Maumee during the walleye run where shoulder to shoulder is the norm. and those surf rods is great for snagging fish. the clothing is something I cant explain though. maybe they was going to have a fish fry with fancy clothing.

congrats on the pig and kudos on keeping your cool.
sherman


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Didn't know the Yakuza fished...


I was going to say the same thing. Yakuza.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lewzer said:


> I was going to say the same thing. Yakuza.


I'M TELLIN YA SPOOKS


----------



## YakFishin (Feb 20, 2017)

john pehechaan ho


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

That's a swell fish!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Yea... it took a lot to keep my mouth shut...honestly it didn't bother me all that much because I knew it was a very public spot... The only time I was upset is when the guy was fishing literally inches away from me . at that point you just realize "this guy doesn't know what the hell he's doing" .... I definitely was not worried about them actually catching a fish with the rigs they were using . at one point I almost said something in anger..but the bottom line is.... there was EIGHT of them and ONE of me ! Better to walk away then to get nun-chucked..


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

9Left said:


> Yea... it took a lot to keep my mouth shut...honestly it didn't bother me all that much because I knew it was a very public spot... The only time I was upset is when the guy was fishing literally inches away from me . at that point you just realize "this guy doesn't know what the hell he's doing" .... I definitely was not worried about them actually catching a fish with the rigs they were using . at one point I almost said something in anger..but the bottom line is.... there was EIGHT of them and ONE of me ! Better to walk away then to get nun-chucked..


itll be on you tube soon they were recording.....


----------



## db1534 (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice fish ,sorry to hear about the weirdos. I seen some of our locals stung out on heroin in some spots I fish. Big turnoff


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice fish! I've become less social over the years because of instances like what you experienced. I had a guy stand 3 ft behind me and cast over my right shoulder. He tangled me several times but I refused to yield my spot to him. Another time a father and son came down and took up positions on both sides of me. I was standing next to a dam that I could reach and touch but that's exactly where the father stood. Now that was tight! I had to lean forward to see my buddy fishing maybe 6 ft from me because the son squeezed in between us. Because of instances like these, I get uncomfortable if I see a fisherman anywhere near me. For this reason I don't fish near as often as I used to. It's getting harder and harder to find solitude while fishing.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Looks like the casting call for Grease showed up. Were they singing show tunes too?


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Nice fish Carl.. Wow are they dense! Glad they ran into u and not me. I wouldnt have been so nice lol


----------

